# stranissimi errori da emerge

## legacy

```

exp ~ # emerge -p portage

```

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies - * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-m68k-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.3

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7798937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77989d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb7790fce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7795b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/18209/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 - * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.3

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb76de937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb76de9d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb76d6fce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb76dbb0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/18265/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 - * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.3

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb773d937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb773d9d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb7735fce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb773ab0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/18321/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

```

non ho la piu' pallida idea di cosa succeda e del perche' succeda

qualche idea?

----------

## legacy

```

crossdev -C $target

```

ho provato a unmergere cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu

e a riemergerlo, ecco cosa succede verso la fine X_____X

non capisco cosa accidenti accada

```

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 12 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

... * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.8

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7750937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77509d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb7748fce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb774db0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/2976/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.7

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7769937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77699d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb7761fce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7766b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3037/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.6

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7706937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77069d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb76fefce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7703b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3096/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

. * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.5

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7715937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77159d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb770dfce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7712b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3152/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.4

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb77a9937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77a99d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb77a1fce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb77a6b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3208/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-4.3

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7735937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77359d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb772dfce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7732b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3268/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-3.18

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7743937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77439d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb773bfce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7740b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3327/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-2.4.36

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7787937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77879d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb777ffce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb7784b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3383/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-2.4.33.3

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb7782937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb77829d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb777afce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb777fb0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/3441/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-4.8::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-4.7::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-4.6::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-4.5::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-4.4::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-4.3::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-3.18::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-2.4.36::idp (masked by: corruption)

- cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers-2.4.33.3::idp (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * linux-headers failed :(

 * 

 * If you file a bug, please attach the following logfiles:

 * /var/log/portage/cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu-info.log

 * /var/log/portage/cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu-linux-headers.log.xz

 * /var/tmp/portage/cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers*/temp/linux-headers-config.logs.tar.xz

```

ho

----------

## legacy

```

exp build_toolchain # ebuild /usr/overlay/cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu/linux-headers/* digest

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkstemp64:    /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: cross-mips64-unknown-linux-gnu_-_linux-headers-2.4.33.3

 * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1/work/sandbox-2.10/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():989: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

   abs_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

   res_path: /usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/sh-thd.XXXXXX

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb937)[0xb76f4937]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xb9d6)[0xb76f49d6]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x3fce)[0xb76ecfce]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkstemp64+0x4c)[0xb76f1b0c]

/bin/bash[0x80c2a0b]

/bin/bash[0x809fdca]

/bin/bash[0x80a1199]

/bin/bash[0x8063309]

/bin/bash[0x80645ac]

/bin/bash[0x806475f]

/proc/4573/cmdline: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh depend 

Sandboxed process killed by signal: Aborted

```

----------

## legacy

```

exp build_toolchain # ebuild /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.2.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc

```

sembra che il problema riguardi crossdev

ma esattamente che cosa?

----------

